# No urge for BM - Is this IBS ?



## mariospap

Hello,

I am a male 21 years old. The last year or so, I face trouble to get the urge to defecate. I know the poop is there, but I can't get the urge so I can produce a BM.

The last weeks I was capable to move my bowels once a day, but the last days it's getting harder and harder. My eating habbits are super healthy :

All bran plus (12g fiber) for breakfast

During the day :

Cooked meals, green/black tea (the black tea helps me in this case sometimes)

Barley Grass. Detox teas. Goji Berries. Chamomile/Rooibos at night

10-15 glasses of water

Fruits/Vegetables/Olive oil in salad.

Especially, yesterday I ate tons of food and fiber (30g +), hot lemon water with honey, including cherries, strawberries and bananas.

So far, 24 hours passed, I feel heavy but not any feeling to go. Most of the times I stimulate the urge to defecate by making anxious thought, but it's not working. If I don't think anything, the natural urge will probably arrive in 2-4 days.

Some days I can be extremely regular, same time every day, and some others, like today I feel completely nothing while I ate the "must" foods for constipation. Not even diarrhea.

Can this IBS or maybe hypothyroidism (I have very few symptoms of hypothyroidism so I excluded it) ? I am so exhausted searching the internet for solutions. I visited two doctors, they prescribed me fiber supplements and stool softeners and to schedule a colonoscopy, which I believe it won't help much as my problem is neurological. I couldn't find something similar to this problem. It looks like colon inertia, but my case is not as severe.

I just want to get this urge back, like the urge to urinate. I am tired of setting my brain to work 100% for hours until I manage to poop, as it's probably the only way to defecate daily.

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M.

Some pelvic floor testing may be more informative than a colonoscopy. The lining doesn't do much for the function of defecat.

You could try some bowel retraining. Sometimes it can help the body get the urge as you get it to expect that you will be going to the bathroom for a BM at the same time every day.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003971.htm

has some info.


----------



## mariospap

I checked the symptoms for pelvic flor dysfunction, but I don't have anything like them.

What really helping is a famous yogurt with Bifidus Actiregularis bacteria. I don't know if it has a secret laxative ingredient in it, but if I eat one every day for 4-5 days, then I'm fine for 2-3 weeks. This is a temporary solution only. I was suspecting gluten intolerance, but since the things sometimes are fine and sometimes not, it's not a permanent situation so I excluded this as well.


----------



## bellaroma

I have suffered from IBS-C for about 12 years and I rarely ever have that urge to defecate. I take Miralax daily, but without it I typically go 2 weeks or more without feeling the urge to go.


----------



## Double Trouble

I have had lifelong problems with being constipated and then was diagnosed with IBS-C in June of 1996. The bowel retraining program has worked well for me.

I rarely get constipated now. I have also learned not to allow myself to go more than 48 hours without moving my bowels. If I do get to that 48 hour mark without having moved my bowels then I use a glycerine suppository to help me to go and to help soften the stool. I usually move my bowels within 30 minutes of inserting the suppository.

I have also learned that I need to give myself 30 minutes on the toilet every day to move my bowels. I found that if I do slow deep breathing exercises it helps me to go without having to strain and it doesn't hurt to go. Putting on a CD with relaxing music helps me to relax more and concentrate on the slow deep breathing. I do this in the very early morning before anyone is up so that I don't feel rushed. I have been doing this for the last 2 years and it works for me. Maybe this will help you to establish a daily routine for moving your bowels and then maybe urge will come naturally at the same time every day. I hope this will help you like it has for me.


----------



## oceannir

> Most of the times I stimulate the urge to defecate by making anxious thought, but it's not working. If I don't think anything, the natural urge will probably arrive in 2-4 days.


This probably describes similar situation to me.

I wish I could tell you the natural urge will return but ive had it like this for 10 years. Unfortunately with these diseases there is no cure, just management.

What I recommend to you is getting up in the morning, sitting down infront of the computer and drinking 2 strong coffees whilst trying to do that anxious/happy thought process. Thats really my only defense.

IBS is kind of a nothing phrase, it means that you have problems.


----------



## oceannir

You need to see a GI doctor and ask for a transit study. Thats really the only way to properly 'define' this disease. It will tell them if you have slow transit or regular transit. I agree its probably partially neurological as the symptoms tend to feel better when you are low stressed and get worse when agitated.



mariospap said:


> I visited two doctors, they prescribed me fiber supplements and stool softeners and to schedule a colonoscopy, which I believe it won't help much as my problem is neurological. I couldn't find something similar to this problem. It looks like colon inertia, but my case is not as severe.


----------



## wigglesmom

I rarely have the urge to go. I know that I need to go when I get a pain over my right eye and a heaviness in my abdomen. I think my issues may be due to megarectum.


----------



## mariospap

Thanks for your answers


----------



## TAZ 10

Hey bro did you find a solution to this problem iam going through the same problem? I have been searching but no solution


----------



## balancedgrub

I have the same as you, however mine is a little different as I have a hypo sensitive Sphincter.

It sounds like you could have low serotonin levels, and as a result slowing the motility of your bowel and the stool is taking longer to get to your rectum so you can feel the need to pass something. From your profile you live in Greece, I'm not sure of the climate in Greece right now but if there is a lack of sunlight you may not be getting enough Vitamin D which will regulate your serotonin levels. I say this because you do eat very healthy and it's only been recently that you have been having these issues. Look into it, it may be the root


----------



## lampuiho

When do you normally have bowel movement?

For me, if I have to leave home before 11, I don't get any bowel movement.

This could be explained by Circadian rhythm because for most people, it is from 8-10 a.m. where we get the urge to go to the bathroom.


----------

